# Stile/Rail Width Cherry and Maple Doors



## mbartlett99 (30 Jan 2017)

Hi All,

Bit of a 'how longs a piece of string' question here. I'm about to start knocking out 15 600mm kitchen cabinet doors all with cherry frames and rippled maple panels. Its crunch time - I have to cut the rails/stiles to vague width and being hammered by indecision; many websites say 50-60mm and I did a test at 100mm (which seems too thick to my eye). So whats the group think? The entire kitchen will only have 600mm wide doors.


----------



## RobinBHM (30 Jan 2017)

I do 70mm


----------

